

Why AI Is Simple and Biological Neural Networks Are Not - jostmey
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wlFJtuBgnVkWm1nflKtJAy3bWCuvBAZDH-GlgadCTCc

======
crander
Not insightful. Offers a 60 year old argument about symbol systems and the
need for more computational power (alone).

I suggest reading Andy Clark's Mindware for a critical view of various
approaches to this problem.

